# I saw a car



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

With a bumper sticker saying "I'm a vet, therefore I drive like an animal"

I suddenly realised how many gynaecologists there are on the roads


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: very true


----------



## Vhaos (Jun 1, 2012)

lol :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice one :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cutecub79 (May 27, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Oldsy (May 27, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## cutecub79 (May 27, 2013)




----------

